# Tools for rebuild



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey 
before I jump into this I would like to know if there are any special tools you need to rebuild a brute 750 bottom end.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Flywheel puller and nut and bolt organizer lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Red solo cups to organize bolts, a black sharpie to label everything, a camera to take pics of everything so you remember how to re assemble, a service manual, a torque wrench that will do 20#-40# accurately, a fly wheel puller, and maybe just maybe a drink to ease the tension. 

Don't get scared of it, study it, learn it, know it and you will have absolutely no problem. Biggest problem for me was worrying about it but once you get into it there's nothing to it. Just remember keep everything CLEAN like spotless clean, I went through about 2 bottles of spray nine, and about 6-8 rolls of paper towel, half a box of Q tips(clean tight corners and oil passages well) and a bunch of other stuff doing mine.

Depending on what you need to replace in the bottom end, you might need a press and special bearing puller tools depending on whats bad. Tranny bearings and through shaft bearings you will need tools.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have my zip locks and sharpies ready 

So you have to pull the flywheel?Is there a homemade version of that tool ?

---------- Post added at 03:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 PM ----------



Waddaman said:


> Red solo cups to organize bolts, a black sharpie to label everything, a camera to take pics of everything so you remember how to re assemble, a service manual, a torque wrench that will do 20#-40# accurately, a fly wheel puller, and maybe just maybe a drink to ease the tension.
> 
> Don't get scared of it, study it, learn it, know it and you will have absolutely no problem. Biggest problem for me was worrying about it but once you get into it there's nothing to it. Just remember keep everything CLEAN like spotless clean, I went through about 2 bottles of spray nine, and about 6-8 rolls of paper towel, half a box of Q tips(clean tight corners and oil passages well) and a bunch of other stuff doing mine.
> 
> Depending on what you need to replace in the bottom end, you might need a press and special bearing puller tools depending on whats bad. Tranny bearings and through shaft bearings you will need tools.



Thank you for the info.the reason Im asking is because im in Mexico and special tools are hard to come by."special bearing puller tools" do you have a pic ? Oh and I voted for your bike :bigok:


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks haha. you can press out the crank ball bearing, and press out the crank. but to get the tranny Main, lay, and idle shafts bearings out of cases you need special tools to get those out.

Also the through shaft that runs though the bottom of the engine has a little aluminum housing for it's bearings. Your supposed to use special tools to get it out but I think it can be done with just a press. The small 90 bevel gear that connects to it though you need to have special tools to get out, there are like 5 of them. I had to change mine and I just dropped it off at dealer. Not much of a choice the tools would cost more then the labor..

You definitely need a flywheel puller, I don't think you could make one. There's pics of all of these tools and what they do/how they work in manual. You definitely need the flywheel puller to do a tear down, but the tranny bearings I wouldn't worry about until you split the cases. Chances are you won't need em, just warning you in advance just in case.


Edit: why are you in mexico? says under your name slidell L.A. That's where Dale at DSC is he can help you out a lot and probably sell you the parts for cheaper. Get ahold of him, he knows these kawie engines well.


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep I know Dale,good dude . we moved down to MX for a while.I wish I was back then it would be no problem haha

Thank you guys for the info and please 

ADD MORE this info will be very helpful to anybody starting a rebuild


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

Use a 3 jaw puller with the crankshaft bolt in the crank get it snugged on the flywheel and hit end of the puller and the flywheel will come right off.. Works good you will have to have a good bind on the 3 jaw puller then just hit it pretty good and should come right off

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

You shiould be able to get the 3 jaw puller from any part store


----------



## redrumredrum89 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks will do.

Can someone tell me what the different color connecting rod bushings mean?


----------

